# 1900 Schwinn?



## Freqman1 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey All,
    I just acquired a large collection of bikes mostly 1940's to 70's but there is some early stuff including an original 1895 boys Globe (Buffalo, NY) and an original J&G girls that I was told is an 1898. An 1898? E.C. Stearns girls bike in pieces and this frame that had a tag on it that said this was a 1900 Schwinn. The only mark I found so far is under the crank hanger and it looks like a "Y". Any ideas about this one? vr Shawn


----------



## OldRider (Jul 9, 2010)

What other goodies were there? Anything complete? Post more pictures! Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## chriscokid (Jul 9, 2010)

it looks like a schwinn the forks throw me off though ... but i have never seen a early 1900 schwinn fork


----------



## mumeisenshii (Aug 31, 2010)

to me looks like the frame and work could be. not the sweet heart crank


----------



## sam (Aug 31, 2010)

I know mead used those forks--the 1916 mead catalog says those forks are an english patent but I've found no one in england who has ever seen them in England


----------

